# large scale sous vide for ny strips



## chef lyon (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a wedding with 120 12oz strips i want to sous vide what would be your process.  I have my own idea but want a second opinion.

so for me 2 days out cut my steaks season and vac seal. cook to 135degr. f  for 1 & 1/2 hrs. chill down and refrigerate.  day of party bring to room temp reheat in hot tap water then sear to finish.


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

I dont sous vide for catering, but why no skip the refrigeration stage and just take the steaks at the 135 stage and finish them?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You can't take a circulator with you to the event to re-therm the steaks? Using hot tap water seems iffy, I suppose it would work OK but why take the chance? 

Are you planning on re-therming in a cooler or what?


----------

